# Mother's Lactaflow



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Konur's Mom mentioned Lactaflow in another thread. Apparently (I Googled it) it's a galactologue herbal tincture with fennel, fenugreek and goat's rue. I'd love to hear from anyone who has tried it. Does anyone have experience with Mother's Lactaflow vs. any of the comparable Motherlove galactologue tinctures?

Thanks!


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Bump.

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I used that and Mother's Milk Plus (more?-don't remember the name exactly. It didn't do anything for me (neither one) but I was to an almost non-existent supply. I was only pumping 5 oz a day and ds wasn't nursing at all.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks so much for your feedback, Shelbean91, and sorry about your disappointing outcome.


----------



## Joey'smom (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm trying out the Mother Love's More Milk Plus right now. I can't say yet (it's been a day), but I'll let you know if it works for me. As for the other one you mentioned, I've never heard of it.
And generally for me, these herbal boosters really only boost me a little (maybe a 1/4 oz. per day or every few days). But this tincture is new for me, so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Bleu, thanks for the concern. I was naking, so couldn't give a full answer. We did end up having a successful bf 'career' but it wasn't until I started taking domperidone. I would think if I had a more normal supply, the tintures would have worked great. I think they are to boost an existing supply, not create one, as it would have had to do in my case. Of course, it's possible it just didn't work for me.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Good luck Joey'smom! I hope I see you back here reporting good results!

Shelbean, that is great that you succeeded after all. I used Dom first and Motherlove MMP second, so it's interesting to hear from someone who did it the other way.


----------

